# Just ordered a Seagull.



## Gary

The great part about this is besides this company being the best kept secret in north America, it only costed me $65 out of pocket. :doowapsta

No Chinese ****, nothing but Canada. I had one before and it was possibly the best over $200 guitar I ever played and the fact that I got a surprise Amazon credit for $250 from work today, makes life all that great! :dance:


----------



## Rawpower

I’ll take a Canadian made over a Chinese made any day. I really dig those vintage made in Japan and German guitars also. They just have a different vibe to them. But you got a heck of a deal! Congrats!!


----------



## Gary

Rawpower said:


> I'll take a Canadian made over a Chinese made any day. I really dig those vintage made in Japan and German guitars also. They just have a different vibe to them. But you got a heck of a deal! Congrats!!


Thanks brother. Recordings coming soon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Gary you know i play a seagull in the band every sunday.. its a great guitar, but i got the best they make its electric and has built in tuner ... love it... 780.000 dollars .


----------



## Gary

Well, I couldn't stop there guys. I have a Fender Vintage Reissue '65 Deluxe Reverb amp on the way and Ill be eating Ramen noodles for awhile. h:


----------



## Bruce J

I was at Guitar Center yesterday and noticed that they have their Deluxe Reverbs on sale for about $850 (well, $8-something), plus they have 15% coupons available this weekend, which would put in the $7-something neighborhood. Pretty sweet deal for anybody in the market.

I picked up a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18 "lunchbox" amp and 1x12 cab, which is a great little setup.

Now, just so this is not a further derail -- Great playing Gary, and you're right those Seagulls are very nice!


----------



## Gary

That's not me playing Bruce, but thanks. I was at GC a few hours ago and the DRRI was $999.95. I found mine here for $900 and they offered a 8 month deal where I pay $112.50 a month with my AMEX card.

I LOVE this amp! :doowapsta

http://www.zzounds.com/item--FEN0217400000


----------



## Rawpower

Nice set-up. I bet it sounds Awesome with your Tele! Who makes the blue pedal?


----------



## Gary

Rawpower said:


> Nice set-up. I bet it sounds Awesome with your Tele! Who makes the blue pedal?


The Tele is from a kit I built and I am giving that away. My main guitar is a Godin Velocity and the blue pedal is a Boss BD-2 Blues Driver which I don't like.

Weird, I'm not digging pedals now day's. The delay is ok, but I'm not using anything else.


----------



## Rawpower

I ment the lite blue pedal in the middle.


----------



## Gary

Rawpower said:


> I ment the lite blue pedal in the middle.


My bad. It's a Rogue delay. It works pretty good.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/rogue-analog-delay-guitar-effects-pedal


----------

